# what speedlight?



## Rye (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm looking for a recommendation on a new speedlight. I've been using a Canon 430 exii with a cheap radio trigger and a Lumopro LP180 as an optical slave along with a couple of cheap umbrellas. Just got a Photek Softlighter umbrella (the big one) and so I need another light to go with it. The Lumpro has served me well so I would just get another but I have a B&H gift card to burn and they don't carry them. Are the Yongnuo flashes any good? Something else comparable? Is it time to start looking into strobes?

I'm doing mostly indoor/studio portraits at home with these but anticipate getting more mobile and doing some outdoor and environmental portraiture in the future. Also my budget is somewhat limited. I'm not looking to spend more than a couple hundred bucks at the moment.


----------



## Overread (Jan 17, 2017)

The  Canon 430 exii  has wireless radio built in so I would say if a couple of hundred is what you want I'd spend it on that. Build toward a wireless system of own brand flashes - cheaper than 3rd party flashes plus wirelss radio triggers and saves you on a lot of cables everywhere otherwise.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 17, 2017)

If you want something similar in size to the speedlights but with more power, look at the Flashpoint Streaklight 360 (or Godox brand 360) They run on a power pack and are way more powerful than the speedlights. (Look at Adorama for them.)


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 17, 2017)

Although I used(still do as slaves etc) the 550EX's ( they play nice with the Yongnuo 600's.)  I have found the Yongnuo 600's to be reliable and 100% COMPATIBLE...Add in that you can by 3 of them for the price of one Canon 600EX and you have a winner.  also I have had no problems with the Yongnuo triggers.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 17, 2017)

Canon 600EX II. Period........................


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2017)

Check this guy out...see if this might appeal to you for location outdoor work...this type of location flash portraiture really does necessitate *high-speed flash synch* capability.

Fstoppers Newest Tutorial With Dylan Patrick Is Now Available | Fstoppers


----------



## Rye (Jan 17, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Check this guy out...see if this might appeal to you for location outdoor work...this type of location flash portraiture really does necessitate *high-speed flash synch* capability.
> 
> Fstoppers Newest Tutorial With Dylan Patrick Is Now Available | Fstoppers



Unfortunately $199 for the tutorial would be my entire budget for equipment haha. But those are some good looking portraits and there's just enough info to get me started. Thanks for the ideas everybody.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2017)

Dude...i meant _just watch the free _video...it's an under-chin reflector, a cheap umbrella, a Rogue Flashbender on the rear light, and HSS flash.

The retouching? Can be done fifty different ways.

I agree--*$199 to be shown how *to do THAT??? Wow...at the end of a gun barrel, perhaps!

YOU can definitely get started on this! I would go low-cost on the flashes, but you MUST have the HSS capability to do this...goyya be able to get that shutter speed wayyyyy up there outdoors. We have another TPF member interested in this same fellow's trademark look.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 17, 2017)

That might be me Derrel.


----------



## Destin (Jan 17, 2017)

OP: I've been using the yongnuo yn-685 flashes for about 6-8 months now. I've got 4 of them, and they have been absolutely flawless. They are powerful, durable so far, easy to use and seem to be made well. They have built in radio transmitters, and are TTL and HSS compatible.  Amazon has them for $105 each. 

In addition to the flashes I have the yongnuo YN-622 transmitter, which is a hot show mounted radio trigger that allows you to control the flashes on up to 3 different groups, and is very straightforward. And it's only about $40. 

The fact that I have a four light kit that has all the features of the big name flashes, for less than the cost of a single brand name speedlight.. well you can't beat it. 

HIGHLY recommend these units.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 18, 2017)

Yonguos work just fine for me. And I'm only using the 560 IVs.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 19, 2017)

Overread said:


> The  Canon 430 exii  has wireless radio built in.



It's the new 430EX III-RT that has the radio built-in.  The 430EX II was "optical" with no built-in support for radio.

I use Canon 600Ex-RT's (there's now a version II but I have the originals) with the ST-E3-RT transmitter and I love the system.


----------

